# Is it me, or it this an ugly font?



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 27, 2018)

Just put together a cover for a friend's new book. I was aiming for a western font...but I think this one looks like ass.

Is the title font ugly?


----------



## sigmadog (Nov 27, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Just put together a cover for a friend's new book. I was aiming for a western font...but I think this one looks like ass.
> 
> Is the title font ugly?



It doesn't scream "western" to me.

Google "Western Fonts", you'll get a ton of images showing the expected flavor in that font genre.


----------



## bdcharles (Nov 27, 2018)

I can't see anything...


----------



## Horsey (Dec 1, 2018)

The back is way too empty, and the font is awful on the eyes.

The front is great, but I think the author name stands out a bit too much, especially because the title color and author color are different.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 1, 2018)

I think there is insufficient colour contrast with the background, making it a bit harder to read than I would wish.  The darker brown patches make that worse.
The font itself seems okay though but not so sure the writing at the bottom.  It's as if one part has insufficient contrast and the other a bit too much.
Disclaimer:  I'm no designer.  I'm writing this from a reader's perspective.


----------



## moderan (Dec 1, 2018)

I concur. Ugly font, also doesn't display well against the board.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 1, 2018)

What they said.

Plus a question:  Is all of the text supposed to be that close to the spine? I picked up a few of the novels I have laying around here, and they all have things centered in the front and back spaces.

( It may very well be centered up in the final product, for all I know. The above-example just looks "off" to me. )

G.D.


----------



## sigmadog (Dec 1, 2018)

bdcharles said:


> I can't see anything...



I can't see it either when using Firefox (my preferred browser) on my Mac. But I can see it when using Safari or Chrome.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Dec 1, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> What they said.
> 
> Plus a question:  Is all of the text supposed to be that close to the spine? I picked up a few of the novels I have laying around here, and they all have things centered in the front and back spaces.
> 
> ...



The image is cropped for production, loses almost an inch all the way around. Covers are always oversized, and they cut off the bleed.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks Ralph. I should'a thought of that.

And fellas... I'm using Firefox on Windows 10 and I see it just fine.



G.D.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Dec 1, 2018)

Lotta people farm out their cover designs.
But I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 1, 2018)

sigmadog said:


> I can't see it either when using Firefox (my preferred browser) on my Mac. But I can see it when using Safari or Chrome.



I downloaded the image and magnified it in my viewing software.  However, my sight isn't the greatest and my monitor is on the small side so it may have as much to do with me and my hardware as the actual image.


----------

